# Coronaviruskiff



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Since the coronavirus has everything on stand still, I decided to build a boat. I have the plans for the Lumberyard Skiff from Old Wharf Dory and am following those. So far I have cut out the side panels and transom, cut the stem and stern posts, attached the sides to the stem and sprung the boat together.







One extra thing I did was to run a string line along the bottom from a couple batter boards to ensure there is no hook along the bottom contour.







The last thing I did was to cut and install the chine. I'll be back to work for a few weeks, but I'll be back at it soon enough.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Back home from work this past Wednesday and ready to get back to the coronaviruskiff. Thursday morning was a much needed snook fishing trip, then I got to work on the chines. I had them temporarily screwed in place for the last 2 weeks which really helped the wood sink into it's new shape. I glued and screwed them in place permanently and planed them to accept the bottom. I also trimmed off the stem and stern posts and planed the front of the stem where the sides come together. It doesn't look like much, but the bottom should go on today.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Very nice. Can't wat to see more photos as it progresses.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Got the bottom put on today. It went easier than I thought.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

The Corona virus has me stuck at home so I'm told I need to finish my bathroom remodel. Notice I said "I'm being told" because its something I decided on. I would rather build a boat. You guys have it good.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I put a second layer of 3/4 inch plywood on the bottom. The plans don't call for this but I have read about it being done on other boats to prevent "oil canning" in a chop and to eliminate the need for butt blocks on the inner deck. These butt blocks would create areas for water to pool, and a smooth deck will allow water to simply run out to the drain plug. Time to fair a screw hole or two...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

solid!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Screw holes and seems faired. Note the shameless product placement for the fairing compound. Sanding and then glassing up next!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Started glassing today. I'll do the bottom in 2 sections with a seem down the center line. I'll cover the center seem with 6 inch tape. I never glasses anything before. Hopefully I'm putting enough epoxy on. Everything looks wetted out pretty nicely and nothing looks "dry", like the plywood sucked the epoxy out of the glass. I'm only using 6 oz mat. I'm looking more for a total encapsulation to keep water out than structural rigidity.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice looking project Cronced. A couple of questions. What size lys ,16'? What hp motor. I built something similar a few years back. Mine was loosely based on the longpoint skiff. Any skeg planned? You may want to coat the ply with a thinned epoxy coat first and let it dry before putting a cloth coat on. Pics of my skeg.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

BassFlats said:


> Nice looking project Cronced. A couple of questions. What size lys ,16'? What hp motor. I built something similar a few years back. Mine was loosely based on the longpoint skiff. Any skeg planned? You may want to coat the ply with a thinned epoxy coat first and let it dry before putting a cloth coat on. Pics of my skeg.
> View attachment 130518


Yeah it's the 16. I'll epoxy and glass on a skeg after the glass. And I went pretty heavy with the epoxy and it seemed to wet out pretty well. Not sure about motor size, but I'm contemplating a 40. The plans say a 25 is all it needs but I doubled up the bottom and am building it pretty heavy.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The longpoint skiffs plans also called for a double 3/4" bottom. I think they recommend a 20hp max. My skiff(not a longpoint) did well with a 30hp.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Haven't updated in a while because I haven't had a chance to work on it much lately. I have epoxies and fiberglass taped all the seams, put a coat of epoxy on the entire outside and installed the shoes. Next up is to sand, fair and paint.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it mandatory to wear a mask on this skiff?


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is it mandatory to wear a mask on this skiff?


Only when sanding or painting!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cronced said:


> Only when sanding or painting!


Check your nose hairs after that work and I bet you will have some residue.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Check your nose hairs after that work and I bet you will have some residue.


Yeah I pretty much loathe fiberglass sanding.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cronced said:


> Yeah I pretty much loathe fiberglass sanding.


I wonder if fiberglass particulates are smaller than viruses?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Check your nose hairs after that work and I bet you will have some residue.


not since the 80's


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Faired and sanded. Got 2 coats of primer on it. It's starting to look like a boat.








I think I'm gonna go with some lighter shade of blue and then all white from the rub rails in. I'm going with a center console and I'll leave that natural to give it some wood aesthitic.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

2 coats of paint. I've only done glass and paint work on it recently and I miss doing the actual woodworking. The good news is I will be making and installing rub rails next. And I went darker with the blue than I originally planned, but I really like this color.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the color. Looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Bending on the rub rails today. I'll leave them clamped in place for a day or two to let them relax into shape. I go back to work Wednesday and I'm really hoping to have this thing flipped over by then. Should I put spray rails on?

Also, this picture is a much more accurate representation of the color.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Got it flipped over. Wasn't too bad as a solo endeavor. I got the inside cleaned out by scraping away glue squeeze out. and I started installing the rub rails. Port side is on.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Installed the starboard side rub rail today and started cutting the frames. It looks more and more like a boat all the time. Sadly, tomorrow is my last day to work on it for a few weeks.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I got the frames notched, installed and cut down. I fit the breast hook but didn't install it while I was figuring what i wanted to do with the bottom. 

I decided to do a raised floor for two reasons. I want the boat to have a good amount of level flotation and by my calculations filling this floor will take up almost 20 cubic feet of pour foam. That will be somewhere around 1200 pounds of flotation which, on a plywood build of this size, is overkill. I like overkill.

It will also put the floor above the waterline at level flotation and will therefore be self bailing. That is all assuming way more weight in motor, people and gear than I would think of as normal. 


















I also filled a bunch of holes and cut the stem off flush with the sides. Getting closer all the time.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

A good.bit of progress since my.last post on the skiff. I got the false bottom installed and filled with foam. Glassed the whole bottom with the same 6 oz glass with taped seams. Sanded, primed, painted, drain holes drilled, hoisted up and put on a trailer. I got the thing out of my garage today.




























I still have some touch ups and a few things left to do like put on the bow eye and some cleats and rod holders.

I also picked up a 2011 mercury 25 hp 4-stroke and a cheap trailer off craigslist. I should have this thing in the water this week and find out if it floats and runs ok.


----------

